# Yelping/Screaming Havanese



## Vincent Maeder (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello all. We recently joined the forum to talk about a mystery. We have an 8 year old Havanese, Kip. Kip has been in our family since he was 8 weeks old. He has always been healthy, albeit has a nervous streak in him. Recently, he has started yelping and screaming and is shaking. It is almost as if he has been abused. When he is touched in the ribs/back down to the buttocks, he yelps and occasionally will turn to nip, but does not. I gently lift him and he will yelp/scream until he is resting in my arms. We spend some time togethsr in this fashion and he eventually calms down.

It is worse in the morning. He is shaking considerably and shies away from harnessing for a walk. He will try to kennel himself and will not come out. Ever so gently we crawl in with him and let him sniff our hand and lightly place the harness on him. He is tentative to come on walks, will occasionally yelp/scream in the walk, walks with his tail dragging, will not want to walk with his sisters, and will not jump even the slightest of jumps.

At the end of the day he will eventually calm down and join us on the couch. By then he is not so sensitive. His yelping/screaming has subsided and he can be lifted. He will enjoy a night of cuddling throughout the night. 

The next morning I leave at 7 and he will be in the room with his sisters until 
Navah comes in to feed and let them out. Navah, my fiancee, is gentle and loving with all of the animals. She experiences the same issues. He will sit in the back of his kennel and shake. He won't come out for water, he will come out for his food. He eats health, good bowels, good pee, he is a little frantic looking in the morning, but by the end of the day he is calm.

The behavior came on two weeks ago and is not consistent. It appears to be a confidence/fear issue because of the inconsistency. Also, he has a history of yelping when excited (such as trips to the groomer or rides in the car -- so much so that he cannot stop himself -- once he was so worked up he actually passed out). So a little history is appropriate.

1) We lived in Burbank for four years with grass, sidewalks, neighbors, other doggies, friends, wood floors, easy in and out to grassy backyard. It was a traditional sidewalk and grass working class neighborhood. Lovely, but the air traffic patterns changed, construction on nearby houses were incessant, and new neighbors ramped up the noise. No issues with Kip during this period of time.

2) Our crew consists of seven: One West Highland Terrier, Maggie, she is Kip's "sister". One interesting combination of terrier and something else, Gertie, who looks a bit like she came from the dinosaur era (seriously, the wiry mohawk from nose down her spine to the tail) who was a street rescue and is Kip's new "sister." They all play wonderfully. Then there are the four cats two of which are recent rescues. The cats and the dogs all get along, though they're not playing, they all tolerate each other. 

3) We moved at the beginning of September to Glendale. It is on a cul de sac, in the woods, quiet street, few neighbors, no sidewalks, no grass, pebble floor with some carpeting, exterior gravel and no grass. We have not befriended neighbors yet but have seen a few on walks. I understand Kip misses his friends that he would visit as we would walk through our old Burbank neighborhood.

4) The move has been tense with all of the changes making it emotionally challenging, although we parents are feeling better.

Any insight or similar experiences would be most appreciated. I have raised dogs for fifty years and never had this issue. It is a mystery.

Thank you!

V.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!! As a start,I think it would be a good idea to take Kip to the Vet and rule out anything physical that could be going on. I would think some x-rays and blood work would be in order. You might also want to bring in a stool sample and perhaps urine. If he gets a clean bill of health , then I would discuss his issues with the vet. I really hope you can get to the bottom of this and can all settle down and get used to your new surroundings. Please keep us posted!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep a vet visit. for sure.


----------



## Vincent Maeder (Sep 15, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you, Dave and Whimsy. We will set up a vet visit as you suggest. We spent some time with him today and he was fine for the rest of the day. Perky and plaing and able to be lifted up and petted without issue. We left for my birthday celebration (a cupcake and an espresso) and came back. The dogs were on the bed per usual and when we came in (happy from the get together) Kip was on the bed and shaking. I sat next to him and ever so gently pet him. He yelped and jumped down and started shaking.

This is a quiet neighborhood so that there are no weird noises when we are gone. It seems to be associated with him being in that room alone (with his two sister doggies) for an hour or more.

Still a mystery.

Thank you!

V.


----------



## Havanese Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Please let us know what your vet says. I wish you good luck and a positive outcome.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry you are having these issues with Kip. Poor little guy. He sounds miserable. I agree that the vet is the only thing to do at this point. Best of luck with the visit. Keep us posted as to what's going on and hope Kip feels better soon.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Poor you, it must be incredibly distressing; I can't add anything to previous suggestions - I'm sure they are right, and a trip to the vet is really necessary - just to say you have come to a wonderfully supportive and informative forum, and I hope you will keep us all posted on Kip's and your progress.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vincent Maeder said:


> Thank you, Dave and Whimsy. We will set up a vet visit as you suggest. We spent some time with him today and he was fine for the rest of the day. Perky and plaing and able to be lifted up and petted without issue. We left for my birthday celebration (a cupcake and an espresso) and came back. The dogs were on the bed per usual and when we came in (happy from the get together) Kip was on the bed and shaking. I sat next to him and ever so gently pet him. He yelped and jumped down and started shaking.
> 
> This is a quiet neighborhood so that there are no weird noises when we are gone. It seems to be associated with him being in that room alone (with his two sister doggies) for an hour or more.
> 
> ...


It sure sounds like pain to me. A pinched nerve or disk problem (and Havanese are long-backed dogs) can be on and off pain. If it's muscular or arthritis, he may "work out of it" when he's moving around, but then stiffen up again when he's motionless for a length of time. (like if he's resting when you are out of the house, or over night) If your regular vet can't find anything, I'd definitely try to get him in to see either an orthopedic vet or a vet that does chiropractic.

It's very easy to attribute behaviors to emotional or "behavioral" causes with an animal because they can't TELL us what's wrong. Especially with pain, when there is no obvious cause like an injury that we see happen, or broken bones or skin, it can take some sleuth work to puzzle out. But when there is new behavior of this sort, you always want to rule out the physical first. And in this case, everything you've said SCREAMS physical cause to me.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> It's very easy to attribute behaviors to emotional or "behavioral" causes with an animal because they can't TELL us what's wrong. Especially with pain, when there is no obvious cause like an injury that we see happen, or broken bones or skin, it can take some sleuth work to puzzle out. But when there is new behavior of this sort, you always want to rule out the physical first. And in this case, everything you've said SCREAMS physical cause to me.


Vincent, do take Karen's advice seriously, I have found it always to be sound, based on extensive experience, and hugely helpful.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree, this sounds physical. I had a lab that people thought was quirky and it turned out he was ill, and probably had been for years. Is it possible for you to go to Jean Dodds? I believe she is in Orange County which is a bit of a hike from Glendale, but she has such a good reputation and knows our breed well. Definitely look for a specialist and ideally someone on the holistic side who can look for the cause versus treating only what they see.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it sounds like a disk problem. Maybe it's causing shooting pains. Bella has a bad disk in her neck. She was yiping for no reason. When I took her to the vet, as soon as she walked in she said, does Bella normally hold her neck like that? I didn't even notice but she said Bella is guarding her neck. She said when a dog yelps for no reason it can be a disk problem causing shooting pain. Sure enough she was correct. I give Bella daily supplements and limit her walking to about 10-15 min a day. As long as I do that she is fine. If she walks too long one day she starts yiping....
Please keep us posted!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Hi Vincent -- just wondering how Kip is doing, and if you've found out the cause of his problem. Please keep us posted, when you get a chance.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hullo, Vincent - any update on Kip? I do hope the vet gave you some good advice and help.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Any updates yet? It sounds like pain to me too. A vet visit for sure.


----------



## wanna_be (Aug 12, 2007)

We had a similar situation happen with our dog a short time ago in that he would yelp and not want to be picked up. It happened right while he was playing with a toy. We took him to the vet and at first she thought he was playing outside and that perhaps he got stung or had something stuck in his paw, but it happened while he was playing in the house. She gave him a thorough exam and said that she thought he had pulled a muscle in his leg and that with some rest and baby aspirin, he would improve and he did. Perhaps your dog did something similar a few weeks ago and it just isn't healing? Our dog never went to hide instead of going outside though, in fact he limped his way down the steps and into the car excitedly to go to the vet. Hope you can find out what is going on with him, but I agree with all of the others - best to have a vet look at him.


----------

